# Cookbook Recs for Kindle



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay electronics and the kitchen may not really get along, but I'm sure throwing my Kindle into a plastic ziplock baggie would protect it enough to be able to use the device while cooking.  Does anyone have any recs on a good Kindled cookbook with for healthy foods. I wish the Moosewood cookbooks were available on the Kindle, those books would be perfect on a Kindle (since they have no images in them for the most part).


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

This is one aspect about the Kindle where I have my doubts.  I am a cookbook collector and love the color photos, etc.  I can't imagine most cookbooks on a Kindle so imagine I will still purchase them in regular book form.  But like Scathach, I'd love some recommendations for cookbooks on the Kindle because I know I'll buy some - I can't help myself!  So until I get my Kindle and can download some samples, I'd love to hear about what cookbooks you have on your Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I, too, am a collector of cookbooks. I hardly use any of the recipes, but I love cookbooks. I haven't even considered a cookbook for the kindle yet because one of my favorite things about cookbooks are the pictures. I guess I could look for some and download a sample or 2 or 3...


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

I was showing off my Kindle last night to my BFF and we downloaded a vegan cookbook sample for her ~ but the sample was all the beginning junk like setting up your pantry and etc. ~ no actual views of a recipe.   I'd been telling her I'm thinking about getting the MiniSuit cover because of the stand feature. She thought it would be perfect for a cookbook situation.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm, I'm thinkin' I could make a Kindle book out of my favorite recipes (which I keep in electronic format anyway) and then use my Kindle as a cookbook, protected with a plastic bag.  It might be a little inconvenient having to wake it up every 10 minutes, though.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Not exactly Kindle related, but cookbook related none the less!

If you have a Nintendo DS you could always try out Personal Trainer: Cooking.











I'm planning on getting it after Christmas, and having my roommate actually use the DS while I do the actual cooking.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Hungry Girl cookbook on my Kindle and have used it easily several times. Its great to be at the store, find a recipe (since I have my Kindle Emerson with me anyway), buy the ingredients and then make a quick healthy meal at home. I placed my Kindle off to the side of my counter, and it didn't get messy at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now there's a good reason to have a cookbook on the Kindle!  Since we almost all have our Kindles with us ALL THE TIME, when we're trying to come up with something to cook, we have a resource and can do the shopping!  Like that...might have to consider it.

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, Betsy, its great to have it when I feel like I'm in a rut and need to make something new.  And since I do it while I'm walking around the store I can make sure that I have all the ingredients I need.  However, when I start reading my books while I walk around doesn't work as well.... half my list gets left behind cuz I get so distracted....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I haven't even checked on cookbooks yet, but I have to say the cookbooks I actually use don't have any pictures in it. I love the More with less cookebook, the german cookbook, 1000 indian recipe's and a few others. None of them have any pictures, just recipes. Now I have to go and check if they are available. 

I have some with pictures, like some bread books and some monsters I brought with me from germany.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

vg said:


> I have the Hungry Girl cookbook on my Kindle and have used it easily several times. Its great to be at the store, find a recipe (since I have my Kindle Emerson with me anyway), buy the ingredients and then make a quick healthy meal at home. I placed my Kindle off to the side of my counter, and it didn't get messy at all.


Very cool, thank you! I downloaded a sample and looks like the at least this book will work well, its one of the few books I have seen that actually get to the recipes so I can see how they are formated, most of them all have basic intro cooking stuff. I want to see the recipes to see if they are even readable lol. This one is probably a definite buy, I think I might even try the black bean soup recipe that was in the sample, if its nummy I will probably get the book. Thanks so much for the rec!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

omg if only I could get a Kindled version of The Joy of Cooking! Nearly picture-less, I use that book all the time... so much so that its in very very poor shape right now.  It was my first cookbook which was gifted to me when I moved out on my own.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Scathach, glad to help.  The recipes are nothing fancy, but they are good and she finds way to cut the calories and fat (bonus if that's what you are looking for, still tasty if you're not).

I use the Index to find recipes since the chapters don't list the recipes individually.  I find what I like in the index and then go to the chapter which would have it, find the recipe and bookmark it.  Not the quickest system, but it works. You'll have to let me know if you like the black bean soup - that would be good for the cold rainy days we have been having in So Ca...

Try the onion rings - yum....


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Anything to cut calories, I somehow gained 8 pounds since Turkey Day... course the not working out thing that happens when finals get closer kinda doesn't help either lol.  No finals now, no eating out, no excuses!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I hear ya!  Exercising has been hit and miss for the past month for me - and I'm feeling snugger in my jeans too.  I need to take my own advice and use the cookbook more and visit Pick up Stix for their house special chicken less!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have downloaded a sample of this one. I have the DTB companion books, _Fat Flush Plan _ and _Fat Flush Foods_. All are available for the Kindle. Depending on how this looks, I may purchase it after the 1st.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to see The Art of Simple Food: Notes, Lessons and Recipes from a Delicious Revolution by Alice Waters on the Kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Simple-Food-Delicious-Revolution/dp/0307336794/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229823546&sr=8-1

I have it in hardback and it's a beautiful book with lovely hand drawn images that would be perfect for the kindle. Imagine bookmarking your favorite recipes and being able to easily access the list of ingredients at the grocery store.

Esther


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

I clicked for ya Esther. I've discovered that I can easily prop up the Kindle in a safe spot (when I get my new case/stand it'll be easier) and adjust the font size to read while chopping. If I have a lot of prep to do and not in a racing hurry. Gets me off my feet too.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been thinking of that Hungry Girl cookbook as well. My only concern is that many of her recipes on the website include artificial sweeteners, which give me a wicked headache.

There is also a Biggest Loser cookbook that looks promising.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Esther, welcome! Congratulations on your first post!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Esther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to see The Art of Simple Food: Notes, Lessons and Recipes from a Delicious Revolution by Alice Waters on the Kindle.
> http://www.amazon.com/Art-Simple-Food-Delicious-Revolution/dp/0307336794/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1229823546&sr=8-1
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

This came up as an also bought item with "The Biggest Loser Book". I love Bob Greene. And the price is right at $3.39.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought this one for $4.39:










We're trying to control my SO's mild diabetes and I've been looking for more recipes and ways of cutting out naughty foods. The organization seems to be alphabetical instead of by type of recipe, but the TOC is fully linked. I've already found a couple of recipes that I'm going to try.

Katiekat


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Please report back on these cookbooks once you've had a chance to try out recipes. I'm interested!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought this:

The Weeknight Survival Cookbook: How to Make Healthy Meals in 10 Minutes









It's great because it has grocery lists for each week. The only thing I've found is that I had to go through and bookmark the chapters because there were no links from the table of contents. Has anyone else found this to be true?


----------

